# The High King of Heaven by Dean Davis



## Jose Rodriguez (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone had the chance to look at this book? Just wanted to see what everyone thought of the author and/or the book.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 14, 2014)

Jose, thanks for the heads-up on this; I looked through the sample chapters of the book on Amazon and it sounds great. It's Amil in orientation; Sam Storms commends it; from what I read it seems sound, a book for the times.

The High King of Heaven: Dean Davis: 9781414126432: Amazon.com: Books


----------

